# Oysters ? Can ID Please



## popnfish (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Get a spore print if you can. Should be white to light grey. Those sure look like oysters, but best to be sure.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

looks like oyster but seem to be full of bugs/beetles and pieces of bark. They can be hard to clean. Always try to be very careful when picking them so as to not get bark etc on them.. In cold weather they are normally bug free and a bit firmer and often a shade of greyish white.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

They should smell like licorice also.


----------

